# They know what its worth...



## hparado (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey guys, 
I've been watching the CABE for a while but this is my first time posting. I wanted to know what your guys thoughts were on how much  this ol whizzer engine and the frame its on are worth together. The seller says they already know how much its worth, but just posted 100 k as their best guess so ima say they're a bit off. Lemme know what you guys think about a good offer price, and also if its worth buying with how much stuff is missing. Much thanks 
Harper P


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2021)

100 K, isn't that 100,000?, Westfield ( Columbia ) frame & CWC sprocket & doe the motor turnover?


----------



## Thurman (Mar 17, 2021)

I offered him $300 hoping it was worth it without much info. He's thinking about it.


----------



## hparado (Mar 17, 2021)

Thurman said:


> I offered him $300 hoping it was worth it without much info. He's thinking about it.





mrg said:


> 100 K, isn't that 100,000?, Westfield ( Columbia ) frame & CWC sprocket & doe the motor turnover?



How long ago was that? I asked him a day or two ago if the engine still runs good and still no reply


----------



## Thurman (Mar 17, 2021)

hparado said:


> How long ago was that? I asked him a day or two ago if the engine still runs good and still no reply



Just about a week ago.


----------



## pocatello51 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thurman said:


> I offered him $300 hoping it was worth it without much info. He's thinking about it.



are you still looking for monark super twin parts?


----------



## Thurman (Apr 28, 2021)

I went over to buy the Whizzer and found it was stuck, so I passed.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2021)

If stuck, no more than $300 plus the trip


----------



## hparado (Apr 28, 2021)

I wonder if they'll ever let it live its life


----------

